# I took the leap...



## wyogirl (Apr 1, 2016)

.... And joined the Wyoming PPA. I'm entering 6 photos in the state print competition. I'm fully prepared to be torn apart by the judges but I'm still excited. I'll use this year to gauge my current level compared to my goals and hopefully wppa will provide learning opportunity.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 1, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 1, 2016)

Good for you!  I enjoy your work a lot and think you are ready for this.  Best of luck!


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 1, 2016)

Good luck and I am sure you will do GREAT!


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm only hoping for an Acceptable rating.... if I Merit or come close I'll probably fall over dead!  lol


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess I'm going to fall over dead because I had one image make it to the top 16.... Not sure why they do top 16... Seems like an odd number to use but whatever.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 3, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> I guess I'm going to fall over dead because I had one image make it to the top 16.... Not sure why they do top 16... Seems like an odd number to use but whatever.



Sweet 16!  Maybe it's a March Madness thing.  Congrats to you!  Would love to see your entry if you care to share it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 3, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> I guess I'm going to fall over dead because I had one image make it to the top 16.... Not sure why they do top 16... Seems like an odd number to use but whatever.


Congrats. Well, on the top 16 thing, not the falling over dead thing.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 3, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm going to fall over dead because I had one image make it to the top 16.... Not sure why they do top 16... Seems like an odd number to use but whatever.
> ...


Right now I'm going to sleep but I'll post tomorrow


----------



## Watchful (Apr 3, 2016)

That's a good goal. But I wouldn't put too much stock in others opinions of your visions, as long as your work is accurate to your personal goal for each piece, you won.


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 4, 2016)

Putting your  work up for criticism is a frightening thing to do. Well done - and well done for being selected for the top 16.

Sent from my VF695 using Tapatalk


----------

